# Nice reds



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Buddy of mine decided to make one more trip before the weather got cold. I accepted the call and was glad I did. We ended the day with 17 keeper reds (with at least that many caught and released because they were bigger than 27"), 6 trout and 1 flounder. Soft plastics were the ticket. they did not want the gold spoon at all. Can't beat the LA Redfish bite in the fall. :thumbup:


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a fine mess of fish to add to the freezer to tide you over for the winter.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Some nice size reds for the ole sautee pan.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks. We will eat good for a while. Had to split the box 4 ways though.


----------

